# Copycat Alert! '86 Hobie Power Skiff



## dawsonwl

Welcome to the club! looks like you will have a neat layout when you finish, I have wondered about putting the fuel somewhere up front of the boat to help balance her out, but then again I have a 305 pound Mercury 90hp on my HPS. Good to see another Hobie resurrected. So when is your maiden voyage?


----------



## firecat1981

Congrats! Hopefully you'll have better luck with this one.


----------



## cutrunner

What , no call??? :'(


----------



## Recidivists

Guy was asking $2,500. Good job. That red headed stepchild wasn't running around like honey boo-boo, was she?

How's the transom sound? I'd ask Royce for every bit of input you can get.

Good luck.


----------



## oysterbreath

More boat building and less drinking! Let the fun begin bro!


I really like those hobies. I'm glad you got one instead of the cobia.


----------



## cutrunner

This is going to be a cool setup.
From what I can see the outside just looks like it needs a good compounding, and the inside your going to repaint.
Between that and the new console and powdercoated leaning post its going to look new.
So are you planning on mounting a tank in the floor?
If so we need to make another trip to marine liquidators, there's one more like the one I got there


----------



## Gramps

> What , no call??? :'(


Dude it was a last minute trip on Saturday! I'll fill you in on all the details later. Suffice it to say the guy selling the boat was twitchy and it made Robyn and I a bit concerned.   

Marine liquidators has another tank??!! Damn I've been up there twice looking but couldn't find one that seemed to be the right size. We've got to find it, I am going to put the tank in the floor for sure.

Sooo when do you want me to pick up that Yammy?  ;D



> That red headed stepchild wasn't running around like honey boo-boo, was she?


Na the kid wasn't around - another weird part of his story! Something about a custody battle.




> I'm glad you got one instead of the cobia.


Yeah me too. Even Robyn has warmed up to it now, she was concerned about the Hobie begin smaller at first.  Oh and to the drinking, was only having the finest Natural Lights! Gotta love cheap beer and boat demolition.


Picked up some resin and cabosil last night, will start filling the holes tonight and start working on a mold for the console livewell tank.  Anyone know of a foam board that won't melt from polyester resin? The foam is just for the livewell tank; would prefer cheap foam!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Congratts on the new ride    It looks like a cool project


> Anyone know of a foam board that won't melt from polyester resin? The foam is just for the livewell tank; would prefer cheap foam!


call Niki at fiberglass florida 772-781-1955 she can hook you up with what you need or direct you to it ...how much do you need and what thickness ?I might have some layin' around.


----------



## dawsonwl

I used the 1" thick insulation foam from LOWES that has the aluminum foil on both sides. I used it as a form for my front deck on my old gheenoe, I peeled off the foil where I could and glassed both sides of the foam board, it worked perfectly. I learned this by watching OSWLD build up his gheenoe super on this forum.


----------



## cutrunner

> I used the 1" thick insulation foam from LOWES that has the aluminum foil on both sides.  I used it as a form for my front deck on my old gheenoe, I peeled off the foil where I could and glassed both sides of the foam board, it worked perfectly.  I learned this by watching OSWLD build up his gheenoe super on this forum.


Yea this foam works and is cheapppp

Whenever your ready to pick the motor up let me know.
That other tank is an aluminum tank and they have it outside on the racks facing the highway in the middle.
At least that's where it WAS


----------



## Gramps

Good deal on the foam, will be picking some up this weekend and probably the motor.  ;D

Update from last night - all holes in the vertical surfaces are filled. No pictures since white resin on a white surface doesn't show up well.  Plan for tonight is to cut out the rear seat and fill the holes in the sole.  Need to grab some wood flour to thicken up the epoxy a bit more, cabosil/silica works but not the consistency I want.  And need some fairing mix...

Edit to add - There were 124 holes in the vertical surfaces of the boat!  That's not even counting the sole, that we will figure out tonight.


----------



## Gramps

Removed the rest of the interior junk in the boat except the steering cable, that bad boy is frozen in the tilt tube - gonna let PB blaster sit for a few days.

Found some interesting stuff in the rear seat just before starting to cut. I thought the seat box was empty but uh, that was a bad assumption. Found 4 flares, a fully charged fire extinguisher along with a few other bits let in there.  

Prepped the sole for filling tonight, 56 holes in the floor plus a 4" hole that needs to be repaired. Once that is done it is on to prepping the console for install and hopefully by the middle of next week install the console. Also for the weekend finish up filling and start fairing all of the filled holes, grind down rear seat box area and fair there. Maybe paint in a week or two?









Also figured out I can put approximately a 15gal fuel tank in the front hatch. Should I have one built and put up there or put it under the sole towards the rear?


----------



## cutrunner

Ahh I remember them days.......I say you put it in the floor.
Because if you put the tank in that hatch, yes its easier but you lose valuable storage space, and you lose the spot to put your anchor. Where else would you put your anchor?


----------



## noeettica

When I get the time I'll read the whole thread LOL ...

Congrats ! Woodchuck is good stuff ;-)


----------



## Andrewp

Re: Gas tank placement --- No need to re-invent; use Cut's re-build as your guide, and of course then if you have any questions about how-to-do, he can answer!! 

I really do like the lines on these Hobies ....


AP


----------



## cutrunner

> Re:  Gas tank placement --- No need to re-invent; use Cut's re-build as your guide, and of course then if you have any questions about how-to-do, he can answer!!
> 
> 
> AP


I like the way this guy thinks


----------



## Gramps

Yeah yeah AP - Take a well thought out and proven design and follow it. But where's the fun in that?  

Got all of the holes filled this weekend. Total as of today is 184 screw and/or fastener holes plus one craptastic rigging hole.



Also started on the console livewell/cooler tank. So far one layer of 1208 over 1/2" foam on the exterior, will get another layer on the inside with beveled corners this week.  Took right at 12oz of epoxy to wet out about 3/4 yard of fabric, happy with the resin to glass content! Got one dry spot about the size of a silver dollar that needs to be ground out and relaid.







Got the better half on 'glassing duty too!





She did a great job starting from this:


----------



## cutrunner

Lookin good brother, makin good progress.


----------



## DuckNut

On your dry spot - if you are going to put another layer - just grind it smooth and go over top. No need to re-lay it.

Looks like it is going to be a nice layout when your done.


----------



## oysterbreath

Looking real good gramps. I just love the layout options that open cockpit presents...


----------



## Gramps

Woooo Hooo! Paint and primer arrived today, this is going to be a fun weekend!  [smiley=1-scarysmoker.gif]

Sanded 80% of the boat last night, final fairing will happen tonight/tomorrow and if everything falls into place primer will start on Saturday.


----------



## nickd89

what color you going with gramps?


----------



## Gramps

System Three WR-LPU Whidbey White on all of the "flat" surfaces and Kiwi Grip Blue on the non-skid. We are basically going to keep the same non-skid pattern just change it to kiwi grip. There will be some finessing the pattern around the new console and leaning post though, haven't figured out how to do that yet.


----------



## hgj

congrats on the skiff and project- you beat me to it


----------



## Gramps

> congrats on the skiff and project- you beat me to it


Cheap - Did you talk to Donny? He is a character isn't he? It was a bit of an impulse to drive 3 hours to look at it. Boat is solid but had the typical freshwater crappie fishermans menagerie of rod holers!

Did not get much done this weekend just the first coat of fairing over the previously filled fastener holes, sole patch, and rear seat cutout. Got roped into fishing offshore Saturday for some dolphin, caught two and a lot of seabass. 

Ordered helm and control cables today. Should start rigging in the next week.


----------



## Gramps

Sanded down the first layer of fairing last night and I'm very happy! A few pin holes to fill tonight but will be putting primer down by Friday. We placed the leaning post and console in their "final" mock-up positions last night, what do y'all think?

Also received the binnacle in the mail with motor harness and multi-function tach. I will definitely need some guidance in laying out the console!


----------



## anytide

gunna be sweeet.....


----------



## BugDopeforENP

I am really enjoying this thread. The mock up looks good. What are your ideas for under the leaning post? Depending on how much bait you fish if any at all, I think an oval fiberglass bait well would be nice under it. Great job thanks for posting.


----------



## firecat1981

From the previous post of him working on the console it looks like that is where the livewell will be. That leaves the leaning post open for cooler storage, which you can never have enough of.

Who makes that control, and how much was it?

Also does the leaning post have a back rest? Reason I ask is my in-laws new seafox has one installed, but the dealer installed it so close to the helm that you can't drive it while sitting, only while standing and if you are skinny. Measure twice, drill/cut once and all that.....


----------



## cutrunner

Before you mount anything get ahold of me.
I will tell you where the stringers are etc so hopefully you can tie into them, otherwise screws won't hold in thw foam floor and everything will need to be thru bolted (not so easy)


----------



## Gramps

> I am really enjoying this thread. The mock up looks good. What are your ideas for under the leaning post? Depending on how much bait you fish if any at all, I think an oval fiberglass bait well would be nice under it. Great job thanks for posting.


There will be about a 10-12 gallon livewell in the console jump seat – depending on how the overflow height works out.  The tank will wind up mostly oval but it all depends on how much work I want to put into it…



> From the previous post of him working on the console it looks like that is where the livewell will be. That leaves the leaning post open for cooler storage, which you can never have enough of.
> 
> Who makes that control, and how much was it?
> 
> Also does the leaning post have a back rest? Reason I ask is my in-laws new seafox has one installed, but the dealer installed it so close to the helm that you can't drive it while sitting, only while standing and if you are skinny. Measure twice, drill/cut once and all that.....


The leaning post is 30” wide post to post and 14” deep footrest to rear post. My Yeti will fit nicely under and the old red igloo will be related to frozen bait & chum duty living on the deck right in front of the motor.

The control is an old stock OMC part. Picked it up off eBay with the motor harness, systems check tach & trim gauge. Got it for $275 which may be a little high but I do have an extra motor harness that should bring in $100, just have to figure out which harness to go with.

The leaning post will be approx 16” from the console but the console will be mounted first then we will play with the final mounting position of the leaning post.  Personally I always stand while driving and only sit while trolling or idling, so the post will wind up close to the console.  There is no backrest and no plan to add one, less the boss says she wants one.

Also gonna ask CutRunner to help me layout the console; helm, binnacle, gauge, and switches. I'd sure hate to butcher a $300 console due to my lack of experience.



> Before you mount anything get a hold of me.
> I will tell you where the stringers are etc so hopefully you can tie into them, otherwise screws won't hold in the foam floor and everything will need to be thru bolted (not so easy)


10-4. We will see you tonight!


Update from last night - got the "final" coat of fairing material on after another trip to Marine Connection Liquidators. We picked up a slick Maverick console hatch brand new in the package for $95, got the livewell stand pipe, fittings, and elbow, bilge hatch, and OMC adapter harness. Another few hundred quid gone in a hearbeat. I love boats!


----------



## Johnster

Looking good mate

I noticed you said "a few hundred quid" are you a Brit?


----------



## Gramps

Thanks Harbah but no, not a Brit - fiance makes me watch British tv shows, guess the idioms are sticking in my brain. I'm a country boy from Oklahoma.


Thanks for the help last night Royce and letting us have a good look at your skiff!


----------



## cutrunner

No problem, hope you picked up some good ideas


----------



## Gramps

Well change of direction due to budget constraints. Selling off the console, leaning post, steering, binnacle & controls, etc. to go with a tiller. Going to trade my non-working Yamaha for a small tiller if all goes according to plan. There will be a little custom metal work in the tiller version but it will be a toned down multipurpose open layout boat.


Hate to go away from the console but life has ways of slipping you a curve ball. Meh, improvise, adapt, and overcome!

- Gramps Out -


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Sorry to hear that gramps. I was looking forward to it coming together  :'( .Are you gonna' post what your selling on this site ?


----------



## Gramps

Shalla yes sir I'll post it up here, left the memory card at home but should have everything up tonight.

The boat will still be completed with a tiller but will save about $2,500 in the process of going tiller. Beautiful part is - I can always rig it out how I want later.


----------



## makin moves

Upside that is going to leave you with a big open floor.


----------



## PG350

I would rather have the open floor space. I have always liked the 18 foot Pangas with the open floor plan. It will be nice to have room to stretch out your legs.


----------



## jboriol

Looking forward to see this come together. Good luck Gramps!


----------



## Gramps

No real updates, just more filling and fairing. Won't be able to work this weekend but will have primer on next week.

Best news of all is DuckNut is contributing the the Gramps' project in a major way. Stay tuned.


----------



## jttracey

Sorry to hear about the change in plans.  It looked pretty sleek with the console and leaning post.  I'm sure you'll find that you appreciate all the extra floor space though.

Do you plan on doing a grabbar / cooler in place of the console?

Great looking skiff, looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## cutrunner

> No real updates, just more filling and fairing. Won't be able to work this weekend but will have primer on next week.
> 
> Best news of all is DuckNut is contributing the the Gramps' project in a major way. Stay tuned.


Hmm I'm curious now..

Btw the extra floor space will be nice!

What are you going to end up doing for power?


----------



## Gramps

JJ - We are going to use a Yeti 45qt cooler for seating with a grab rail/cooler cradle. The grab rail will have provisions for electronics and gauges.

CR - The motor is a tiller with a great power to weight ratio. Details will be unveiled once it hits my garage. Don't want to count my chickens before they've hatched. 


Question for the crowd - kiwi grip (roll on) non-skid or seadek? Seadek will not be able to happen until the first of the year due to cost, but will it hold up to two 50lb dogs?


----------



## cutrunner

Kiwi grip. I like seadeck and have nothing against it, just not sure how long it will really hold up and still look good for the investment


----------



## DuckNut

Ultra Tuff paint

http://www.tuffcoat.net/wordpress/


----------



## firecat1981

If you do get seadek get one of the multi colored patterns, like snow camo. I saw my friends boat the other day, he has solid grey seadek, and you can see every little cut and nick in it.


----------



## MATT

Waiting on next update !
You have followers that must be fed...


----------



## Gramps

I'll check into the Tuff Paint. Tom used it on his duck boat if I remember, have to check with him.

Matt - Good to see you're still around!

We got back from Louisiana from a future brother-in-law's wedding, fun times but glad to be back.  Jumped back on the boat today and got the first coat of primer on. Finally. Will get the 2nd coat on this week and possibly color by the weekend?  Still shooting for a Halloween launch!


----------



## cutrunner

Hell yea you took off those rear rails!!!!
Lookin good.
I'll bring some candy for the launch.


----------



## Gramps

> I'll bring some candy for the launch.


Candy corn or nuffin!



Second coat of primer down last night. Sanding with 220 tonight and possibly color by the end of the week?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Lookin' Good Gramps!...Did you ever post your stuff you were selling?


----------



## Gramps

Shalla yeah I posted them a week or so ago, need to bump them up to the top. Selling the leaning post, console, steering, top mount OMC binnacle w/ key, and harnesses. If you know anyone interested let me know!

Also selling a 2000 Yamaha 50 2stroke with a bad powerhead. Just needs to be rebuilt.


----------



## cutrunner

Bring that thing by when your done with the interior and we can spend a couple hours drinking beers and wetsanding buffing out that hull!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

I'm can't find it in the misc sale stuff . But I have a buffer and will travel [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]... Honestly I have more aqua buff 1000 and 2000 than I will use in the next 10 years so don't but any ,I'll donate if you need .


----------



## Gramps

Royce be careful or I'll take you up on that!

Shalla the ad's were actually in the "Boating, Fishing, and Marine Products" section, just bumped them up. Had not heard of the aqua buff but it looks like good stuff! What do you use on the buffer? Foam or wool?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

I've always used wool and this stuff cuts great ,if you just have fading or chalking it will make it disappear even down to 400 grit scratches. I'll check that section. I need to navigate around a little more [smiley=1-crazy-eyes.gif] maybe I'd keep up to speed


----------



## cutrunner

It was an offer lol.
I got plenty of aquabuff as well


----------



## Gramps

Not too much of an update from this weekend but did pickup the Mariner 40hp from DuckNut Saturday. 140lbs of 40hp tiller fury!   Thanks again Duck!!  Gotta swap midsections or powerheads to get the working powerhead on to the 20" shaft for the Hobie.  Or will a 17" shaft work a 21" transom?  


Also found a few more areas that needed fairing, will sand that out this week and reserve time for painting this coming weekend.


----------



## Gramps

Finished the sanding the last round of fairing and applied final coat of primer last night. Smooth as a baby's bum I tell ya!

Got my weekend planned out! Meeting up with CutRunner Saturday morning to perform surgery on the Mariners and then Sunday painting the interior.

Sure glad I've got an understanding fiance!


----------



## PG350

Glad to hear yours is smooth. Mine has the texture of a toads back.


----------



## makin moves

Where's the update's from the weekend


----------



## Gramps

Got the shaft from work. Subcontractor had their machine go down, couldn't get one working Thursday or Friday so they rented one and low & behold they worked Saturday & Sunday; so did I.  But wait that's not all! We are now running two shifts to meet the schedule, originally was one shift at night with our one superintendent. Since the change, I'm now project manager & superintendent by day. Meh, such is life.  :

So the mechanic appointment Saturday was scrubbed, motors are still on the to do list. The only update is we sanded down to 320 and washed the boat last night. Hoping to start paint tonight.


----------



## Gramps

2 coats down and 2 to go! Sorry for the cell phone pic, camera's memory card went belly up. Brush marks are slightly visible in the paint; we are not happy.  Tonight calls for a nice Steel City Reserve while pondering to wet sand before the last two coats or paint then wet sand.


----------



## TidewateR

Such a cool little boat..the tiller gods will be pleased


----------



## junkin35

Not to derail your thread Gramps, but where are you at Tide? Still in Laffy area? Shoot me a pm and we'll go catch a fish or 20. The flounder pound is on.


----------



## cutrunner

He moved back to my hood.
The hobie powers are growing


----------



## Gramps

Quit jackin' my thread Junkin!  ;D No worries brother, we need as many south Lousiana / New Orleans contacts as I can get. Fiance and I have a desire to move out there someday.

We laid down the third coat last night without much issue but having a look in the sunlight this morning reveals brush marks. Plan is to wetsand out the imperfections then finish painting early Sunday morning when the temp is low and humidity high.  If that doesn't work out near perfection then sometime next year I'll take it to a real painter for a nice Awlgrip spray jobby.









To finish off the interior finishes, ordred the KiwiGrip which should be here by Tuesday. Looking like we will be a week out on the splash plan but still pushing!


----------



## Gramps

Royce when you back in town bubba? I need a mechanic and some aquabuff! That goes for you too Shalla! ;D


----------



## firecat1981

Can you thin the paint anymore to get it to lay down and flow out better? Or maybe switch it a good foam brush for the knock down?


----------



## Gramps

Used a super soft brush for the last pass, it's much better than the first two coats. I think we have a system down now but too much undulation in the bottom coats. With the wetsand, everything should smooth out and a final paint in "prime" weather will hopefully lay flat. Thinned the paint to 20% already and don't want to go thinner than that for good coverage.


----------



## cutrunner

Gunna be back saturday


----------



## oysterbreath

Bager hair brushes are what the so-called pros recomend. I used.....the $15 brushes from Home depo...I dunno what they were but they we soft. That's what I'm about to use again. Yours is looking real good bro! I'm happy for you. If you are at the point where you have to use "good light" to find the imperfections then your golden IMHO. I just can't wait to see the kiwi go on. Are you firm on kiwi or have to been feeling that flaky feeling that calls for seagrip...atleast until you remind yourself how freaking expensive it is. lol I gotta go back and re-read some of this thread... I think I missed a bit of it.


----------



## Gramps

I bought a nice brush for the last coat from HD not sure if it was badger but it was super soft - last coat went on much better than the previous coats.  We can see some lines in paint with the garage door open & sunlight on the boat, afraid to see what it will look like tomorrow once in full sun!

Kiwigrip is ordered & on the way, will be installed middle of next week. Using the blue color, should match the hull pretty well.

Next minor project is building a tiller extension out of fiberglass. It will be similar to Carbon Marine's tiller pillar but sprayed to match the interior along with custom rope work.

Also the rear grab rails are going back on after a polish. This is more the XO's decision than mine though.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Hey Gramps , I've been out of town for a couple days also ...(hunting in north Florida) sorry it always says I'm on line,I forgot to log off before I left ...Where and When do you need the aqua buff my friend ???


----------



## Gramps

Haha no worries Shalla, hope your hunt went well! I had hoped to need the AB this weekend but again I'm sitting in the job trailer today and tomorrow. Possibly sometime late 2014 I'll be able to make use of it.  ;D


----------



## cutrunner

I'm back!
When u bringin that sled over?
I'll make that sucker gleam


----------



## Gramps

Wow, fell off of the first page! I've been slacking!

Anyhoo, knocked apart the motors with CR on Saturday to find out several things; some good, some bad.  Good news is the "good" powerhead is truly good and lived life as a sweewater motor, bad news is the other powerhead is junk, trim motor is toast, and I ordered the wrong gasket.  But on another good note, found the gasket, gonna order 3 of them! And have a local motor shop searching for a trim motor.

Also got half the boat buffed out, turned out to need a light wet sanding first but she is gleaming! Cutty turned on the magic and I can't thank him enough.  I'll post pictures in a few days, didn't have a real camera to due the gelcoat justice.

Turkey day launch anyone?  ;D


----------



## cutrunner

> Also got half the boat buffed out, turned out to need a light wet sanding first but she is gleaming! Cutty turned on the magic and I can't thank him enough.  I'll post pictures in a few days, didn't have a real camera to due the gelcoat justice.


People with brand new gelcoat are going to be jealous of your 27 year old neglected gelcoat!


----------



## Gramps

Got the boat sprayed last night  and I have to tell you - it's the ONLY way to fly! Laid down 2 full coats including the rub rail gap and 2 more coats on the rub rail gap in 45 minutes! Cleanup was easier than Christmas dinner and I'm super happy!

The paint doesn't layout super shiny but it is pretty darn smooth and closer to eggshell in gloss vs. semi.  











Some macro photo's for ya D





Couldn't get any good pictures of the hull, have to roll it out to full sunlight for a proper photo.


----------



## cutrunner

Damn that looks MUCH better


----------



## Gramps

No kidding! I am ticked at myself for not spraying from the beginning! It would have looked so much better. Still not 100% happy with it but for now, I can fish from it.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

SWEEEEEET! Looks great . Only one thing could make it look better.....Slime ![smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## permitchaser

It is looking very sharp, were is the gas tank?


----------



## SilentHunter

thats looking good!


Royce is hobie master


----------



## PG350

Looks tippy. 






;D


----------



## Gramps

Kiwi Grip in "blue", very close to the hull color!


----------



## PG350

I love tiller boats and I think this is going to be one of my favorites. Looking good.


----------



## cutrunner

Givin me a run for my money!
Seriously that looks really good


----------



## Salty_South

Nice work! Looks great, love the two tone look.

Keep it up!


----------



## Gramps

Thanks guys.  Need to do the front deck and rear boxes but otherwise she is very close to done!  

A few more photo's from last night.


----------



## makin moves

Wow [smiley=y-10.gif]


----------



## devrep

looks pink


----------



## firecat1981

Looking mighty nice!


----------



## permitchaser

did you spray that on or is it peel and stick. If a spray what brand


----------



## Dillusion

> did you spray that on or is it peel and stick. If a spray what brand


Its kiwi grip bro.

I believe you roll it on


----------



## firecat1981

> peel and stick


Well that's a new one. Do they make peel and stick nonskid for boats? Might not be a bad idea for certain things.

Permit I believe he rolled that on and I think he mentioned it's kiwigrip.


----------



## paint it black

> peel and stick
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's a new one. Do they make peel and stick nonskid for boats? Might not be a bad idea for certain things.
> 
> Permit I believe he rolled that on and I think he mentioned it's kiwigrip.
Click to expand...


Technically, SeaDek, HydroTurf and AquaTraction are peel and stick non skid for boats...


----------



## firecat1981

Well yes and no. I think they are more cushioning than nonskid, even though they do help. But a semi rigid sheet material nonskid would be cool.


----------



## DuckNut

3M makes peel and stick - have seen it on aircraft carriers and battleships.

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/3M-Defense-US/Defense/Capabilities/Corrosion-Protection/


----------



## Gramps

Permit - It's KiwiGrip https://kiwigrip.com/ Available in 5 colors and can be custom tinted at any home center. Check out the you tube videos for application. It's simple as rolling on paint and user adjustable texture by material thickness & roller pressure.

Duck - If that's the stuff I'm thinking about, it is great for shod non-skid areas but about as rough as 150 grit sand paper. We use it in construction for stair treads, commercial/freight wet areas and other heavy duty applications. It works great but not bare foot friendly!


----------



## richg99

For smaller areas, there is always the 

1. paint the area once.
2. let it dry
3. paint it again, but sprinkle sea salt on it while still tacky
4. when paint is dry, wash the sea salt off (it will dissolve)

Leaves a pock marked finish. Seal salt is coarser than regular salt, so that is why it is used.

I did it once on a seat for a small sailboat. I wanted some non-skid, but nothing that would hurt the kid's (or my) butt when they slid across it.

rich

p.s. try it on a scrap, just for fun.


----------



## firecat1981

> For smaller areas, there is always the
> 
> 1. paint the area once.
> 2. let it dry
> 3. paint it again, but sprinkle sea salt on it while still tacky
> 4. when paint is dry, wash the sea salt off (it will dissolve)
> 
> Leaves a pock marked finish. Seal salt is coarser than regular salt, so that is why it is used


I like it! That's a cool idea and I'll have to try it out.


----------



## DuckNut

> Duck - If that's the stuff I'm thinking about, it is great for shod non-skid areas but about as rough as 150 grit sand paper. We use it in construction for stair treads, commercial/freight wet areas and other heavy duty applications. It works great but not bare foot friendly!


The stuff I walked on was very fine but there is no doubt that if you slid across it you would end up with a rash.


----------



## oysterbreath

Looking great bro. Thanks for the advice on the kiwigrip (per email). Soooooo My kiwigrip came in the mail yesterday. I got a gallon of white and I'll be taking it to china-depo sometime soon to get it tinted. Question. How hard do you think it would be to do fancy designs with it? I see that you stayed with the tried and true straight lines. I tell ya' man, your application looks real good. So I'm guessing that it is good and dry now. Did you give it the tenderfoot test? Did your boss concur that it is barefoot friendly yet?


----------



## cutrunner

Anybody home?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

> Anybody home?


x2


----------



## oysterbreath

HA!!!
So the crickets finally came home to roost!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

C'mon back... :-/Were are you bud???


----------



## cutrunner

[ch1043][ch1076][ch1077], [ch1095][ch1077][ch1088][ch1090] [ch1074][ch1086][ch1079][ch1100][ch1084][ch1080], [ch1090][ch1099]


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Sorry...meant to preview not post...Really wanted to say ...Hope your and yours are well...Hope you've been to busy using the Hobie and had no time to post


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Cut Your worst than the Mandela sing language translater ;D


----------



## cutrunner

I'm pretty sure he's busy with family this time of year.
I know he's not on the hobie since I got his motor apart on my bench
To cold to go out anyways.. :'(


----------



## cutrunner

Gracias amigo


----------



## SilentHunter

never to cold to go out Royce. God made Grundens for a reason


----------



## oysterbreath

** BUMP**
Just to remind gramps that he's sleeping on the job!


----------



## Andrewp

> ** BUMP**
> Just to remind gramps that he's sleeping on the job!



Pot, meet Kettle ......... 


AP


----------



## cutrunner

Bam!


----------



## Gramps

Sorry fellas! Life got in the way of the boat but back on track now!

Just got a few loose ends to tie up and she will be splashed. Mainly need to get the motor sorted with Cut, hopefully this weekend!


----------



## Gramps

Anyone know if an Odyssey PC680 will have enough juice to crank an old 2 cylinder, 2 stroke, carb'd 40? I'm liking the light weight and mounting options.

Heading up to Stuart for some parts on Saturday to finish off the wiring for the e-start, running lights, and a fuel tank if the right one is out there.


----------



## makin moves

They almost sent out the search party for you. Looking foward to some updates.


----------



## Gramps

Thanks MM, if I go MIA again, just look for the bearded man walking around Abacoa mumbling about boats and stupid Japanese Mariner motors. 

Met up with CutRunner this past weekend to put the motor back together, just need to get the carbs cleaned up & put back on, ordered the harness for the electrical, ordered the impeller, need to order the tilt/trim motor & bushings, then get it all bolted up.

Heading up for some parts this weekend which should round out the odd bits. I sure hope this thing is done soon, I'm tired of making splash projections and not coming close to achieving the goal!

Hey Royce - It seems about 50% of the parts for 92-97 C40 Yammy's will fit the motor. Gonna crack open the trim motor tonight and see if the $80 eBay special will fit!


----------



## cutrunner

Don't forget about that timer advance. We might have to pull the flywheel for that. I got a second opinion on it and I was correct, its waay stiffer than it should be. Guess you'll just have to send ducknut the bill 
You plannin on comin by saturday or am I going spearfishing?


----------



## Gramps

Go fishing! Robyn and I are headed north for the day.

The trim system is trash, not going to fool with it. Timing advance on the "bad" powerhead is butta smooth with the same spring tension, and the carbs were remarkably clean. The Mariner may be up for sale here soon with a short shaft mid section & brand new tiller!

I've got a lead on a rebuilt Johnson Enforcer 55hp tiller  Going to take a look at it Saturday, just need a hose/water source in Palm Bay to check it out. Or should I just bolt it up to the Hobie?


----------



## cutrunner

Damn those enforcers are bad ass motors
If it runs and shifts good, and compression checks out I wouldn't hesitate


----------



## cutrunner

Lol and parts are a bit easier to find


----------



## Gramps

Boom!


----------



## oysterbreath

Gee wiz Mr....where did you get that? lol


----------



## oysterbreath

I'm thinking gloss black and put rope work on the lift bar.

We need to find tiller extension arms... Strongarm or carbon marine?


----------



## hccstud8

What size?


----------



## Gramps

2003 55hp, manual start and manual trim. 







Oyster - going to leave as is for now and may just respray flat black in the future. The rail/handle will probably be stripped and coated with a bed liner type product to replicate the current coating.


----------



## Dmagee

Is that the one that was for sale in Crestview? If so you were close to me in Destin, that's a good long drive from Jupiter for a engine.


----------



## tomahawk

Is that a legit 20 hrs on that thing?


----------



## Gramps

Squid - it was in Daytona, he met us in Palm Bay though. 

Tomahawk - I was told it was rebuilt. And from the looks of the gaskets and the compression, it appears an honest 20 hours.


----------



## Gramps

Kiwi Grip = Done


----------



## firecat1981

Looks good in pics, does it look that good in person? Would you use it again, and any tips for those who might in the future?


----------



## tomahawk

> Squid - it was in Daytona, he met us in Palm Bay though.
> 
> Tomahawk - I was told it was rebuilt. And from the looks of the gaskets and the compression, it appears an honest 20 hours.


Sweet...


----------



## hccstud8

That looks awesome!


----------



## cutrunner

> Boom!


Oh hell yes!!


----------



## cutrunner

> Kiwi Grip = Done


dayyyyummmm
I gotta admit I'm stoked about your skiff. Its like when I restored mine but without all the work and spending money haha


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Lookin' great, Gramps! What are those hinge indentions in the center of the forward seating for?


----------



## cutrunner

> Lookin' great, Gramps! What are those hinge indentions in the center of the forward seating for?


Hinges lol


----------



## Gramps

> I gotta admit I'm stoked about your skiff. Its like when I restored mine but without all the work and spending money haha


Thanks man! It could not have been done without your help!

It's been a labor of love and done mostly on the cheap. I'll tally up the grand total at the end, have a feeling it will be surprisingly cheap!  




> Lookin' great, Gramps! What are those hinge indentions in the center of the forward seating for?


Like CR said, hinges! Haha. The boat should have a big front hatch there but the goober before me got rid of it... Either going to make one or source one from the guys now making the "Hobies".


----------



## Gramps

> Looks good in pics, does it look that good in person? Would you use it again, and any tips for those who might in the future?


There are a few spots the primer/paint shows through. Mainly due to a thin coat of kiwigrip. Next time I'll do a very thin coat and then recoat with a thicker application.  If the KG and paint are the same color, it will not be noticed. However, with a contrasting paint color under, you can see it. At some point I'll do a second coat but for right now it will do great.

Tips -


Tape EVERYTHING off you don't want to be splattered. It's not overly splattery but it can happen. Easy enough to wipe off with a wet rag before it cures but once cured it must be sanded/scraped off.

 Pre-plan your tape layout for easy removal and work about 4sqft per section. This makes it easy to reach and remove the masking.
Do not apply in direct sunlight. The rear hump portion was rolled out in 2-3 minutes and the edges were already drying causing some edge lift when the tape was removed.

Do several test areas. The thickness of material, pressure on the roller, and ambient temperatures directly impact the material.

Go crazy with patterns, inlays, etc. The material is very easy to work with, lends very well to custom inlays (logo's, names, etc.) and colors can be custom tinted for a slick two-tone look.

Buy approximately 20% more than you think you'll need. It does cover the book value of square footage but if you want to vary the thickness or texture, it sure is handy to not worry about running out.

Kiwigrip can be sanded lightly and recoated without complete removal. This is a huge benefit if there is damage or you just don't like the look!


Edit to add: 2 quarts completed the Hobie with a small bit left over. Next project I'll order a gallon just so I can adjust the thickness and texture as mentioned above.


----------



## Gramps

Do have one question for you guys, the transom has the BIA pattern holes already drilled and the new motor is not BIA patterned. Thinking of making a clamp plate, reusing the old holes to hold on the plate and drilling new ones for the motor. Is this okay or should I epoxy fill and drill new holes?

Only thought to leaving the BIA is eventually I may put on a powered jack plate which will reuse the old holes.

By the way, wet sanded the transom last night. Still gotta wet sand the port side though.


----------



## dawsonwl

That motor looks SICK! I am a sucker for military gear, I can't wait to hear how the hobie runs with that motor, and especially as a tiller setup, your gonna have one sweet rig! Do you have any plans for a center grab bar or leaning post?


----------



## Gramps

Yeah it was a steal for that motor Dawson! Should have bought the other 2 he had but don't have the budget for that right now.

There are plans for a grab bar / cooler rack combo but first I want to find the balance point of the boat and then have it built. The bar will serve double duty as an electronics platform for the light switches, bilge switch, and GPS mount... eventually!


----------



## natasha1

Awesome work! This is going to be a killer skiff.


----------



## Dmagee

Looks good, you sold me. 

Thanks for the tutorial too.


----------



## oysterbreath

Bro, looking great! MAN that kiwi grip looks freaking PRO! Thanks for the kiwi-advise too. I can't wait to see and overall with the motor on it. Get it wet man!!!!!


----------



## kc5273

Looks great!!!! Is that the stock blue or did you tint white kiwi?


----------



## Gramps

Thanks Blue! It is the stock color blue. It comes out in a light sky or ice blue color.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina

That looks awesome! Sweet looking ride bud!


----------



## Dmagee

I noticed that you didn't close up the mounting holes for the grab rails. Are you going to reinstall the rails?


----------



## Gramps

> I noticed that you didn't close up the mounting holes for the grab rails. Are you going to reinstall the rails?


Yes sir.  The boss lady wants them back on and for all the times she has grudgingly said yes during the rebuild, it is my turn.



> That looks awesome! Sweet looking ride bud!


Thanks Dan! Looks like you got a hold of a nice specimen and that trailer is friggen amazing!  I'd go plain jane with a tiller but I love simple boats!  


The hatches are all bolted & sealed in, drain plug is in, transom eyes are in, trailer is 90% complete, and the hull is about 70% wet sanded. Purchased the Vance 3" plate on Friday, UPS says it should be here tomorrow. We need to figure out the electronics and figure out the cooler rack/grab bar but otherwise we are very close to complete. The boat will be on the water soon, but I'm not making projections any more! ;D


----------



## cutrunner

Your learning that projections don't work!
Every big boat delivery I've ever done was either a fire drill until launch with half of the people crossing their fingers or it simply went way over budget and way over time.
It is what it is meng


----------



## Gramps

Shoot bub I'm a project manager for a commercial GC, darn near every thing I do is a fire drill!

You gonna be around Saturday to help me bolt up the Johnson and, fingers crossed, drop her in the water?


----------



## cutrunner

50/50 chance. 
I will keep you posted, as I will know more later today hopefully


----------



## oysterbreath

> Do have one question for you guys, the transom has the BIA pattern holes already drilled and the new motor is not BIA patterned. Thinking of making a clamp plate, reusing the old holes to hold on the plate and drilling new ones for the motor. Is this okay or should I epoxy fill and drill new holes?
> 
> Only thought to leaving the BIA is eventually I may put on a powered jack plate which will reuse the old holes.
> 
> By the way, wet sanded the transom last night. Still gotta wet sand the port side though.


Enforcers are not BIA????
Dang it man.... I wonder how that's going to effect mounting onto the jack plate....we'll see!
Anyway, dude.....We got those motors at a DEEP discount! Check this one out? Looks to be in about the same shape as ours and I bet it wasn't recently rebuilt either.....

http://www.thehulltruth.com/parts-forum/551934-2003-johnson-enforcer-55hp-tiller-outboard-video-added-reduced.html#b

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGmF24UXs_I&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Anyway,about your transom hole issue. I would just fill the holes with something removable like 3M 4200 for the time being.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

> Your learning that projections don't work!
> Every big boat delivery I've ever done was either a fire drill until launch with half of the people crossing their fingers or it simply went way over budget and way over time.


WOW!!!! Amen Botha'.......Now Quit Slackin' Cut and respect yo' elders ;D


----------



## Gramps

D - BIA bolt pattern is 12-7/8 wide on the top holes, 9-7/8 wide on the bottom holes and approx. 8" height between the set. The Enforcer does not match this, total bummer! You'll need to order the clamp plate from Vance.

Shalla - Damn right! I'm a good 4 years older than Cutty!


----------



## cutrunner

My ears are bleedin


----------



## oysterbreath

> Shalla - Damn right! I'm a good 4 years older than Cutty!


Ahhh heck y'all some young pups! I got a pair of Ralph sampson Pumas older than Gramps! lol
Hmmm, and a U-men teeshirt...and a Rebok tee shirt....heck a I.O.U. tee shirt too.
You know, I think it's time I clean out my closet. lol


----------



## cutrunner

Oyster, I haven't a clue of which you speak, but you need to put the clost cleaning on hold and get back to work on the boat.
Fwiw, I just turned 27 this january ;D


----------



## oysterbreath

Uggggg dude! The Vance Jackplate to Johnson Enforcer situation MIGHT be worse than you noticed. I just did some quick checks and it looks like the clamps overlap the edge of the plate. I'm not comfortable with that at all. Even if you were to add the plate...I would think the issue still remains. Maybe two plates sandwiching the mounting location would do the trick?
Another thing, if you were to try to use the two bottom bolts the line up with part of the existing bottom plate. I think it's a no go on the jackplate bro...


----------



## Gramps

Duuuude slow down, take a deep breath, and speak Southernese, not that yank stuff... ;D Seriously bubba, I have idea what you are saying after you become uncomfortable. 

If I understand the clamps won't fit in the frame work of the plate, no big deal. The motor can be mounted to counteract that. 

And I'm guessing the bottom holes don't line up? Did not expect them too, that's why we need an adapter plate. The adapter plate will bolt the the main JP utilizing existing holes and we drill the adapter plate with holes to match the motor mounting holes.

Or am I way off?


----------



## Gramps

That'll do donkey, that'll do.


----------



## cutrunner

U seal the mounting bolt holes with 4200 or silicone?
Sealing the transom holes on these boats is a big deal given the balsa transom


----------



## Gramps

It's just temp'd in place, gotta get more hardware for it. What should I use for the bolts? 4200 or silicon? Was just going to pick up some more silicon...

Biggest issue I have right now is figuring out the mounting location on the clamp plate the motor. Really won't be hard, just gotta get the motor off of the stand to get measurements.

Also found a great configuration for a rear box and deck, just gotta find the time to build it!


----------



## cutrunner

Either silicone or 4200, its not sitting in the water for long periods of time.
If u build a whole rear deck before that front hatch imma have a long talk with u


----------



## Gramps

I'm gonna order the front hatch from Razor, already got it lined up.

Plus the material needed to build the rear box & bench are in the garage. No need to spend much extra money to do it.


----------



## cutrunner

Glad I could help you out today Scott, just wish we coulda figured out the problem a little faster, oh well
Looking forward to reading this update haha ;D


----------



## Gramps

Yeah I'm sore now and a few too many celebratory splashing beverages. Will update tomorrow.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Bring on the updates man....you're killin' me ;D


----------



## oysterbreath

> Yeah I'm sore now and a few too many celebratory splashing beverages. Will update tomorrow.


Yeah dude....what went down? Did Cut help you shave your beard or something? Without info...the rumors wil indeed fly!


----------



## Gramps

Honey-do list is long today. 

Short version. Cut got the motor running top notch, after working on it for about 3 hours he noticed a kinked hose. Hose was the pulser to the fuel pump. When to hose was unkinked, the motor fired up, idled much better along with running while in the water under a load. 

We launched at 3pm to head out in the river for a brief shake down. Cut and I on a cooler in the back and my fiancé on a cooler up front. We headed east toward the inlet, throttled up the Enforcer and jumped on plane quickly. Ran through the mild chop awfully smooth. Spun around before the cross roads to head up the St. Lucie river for a full throttle run. Motor ran great, trim angle perfect, motor height is perfect. Turned around again to head for the ramp, Cut said "go ahead and get it all out now", so I kept on going and made a gentle turn to the left and back to the intercoastal...

That's when things got scary. I must have caught an edge or something as the tiller kicked hard to the port, throttle wide open, and the boat started a hard right turn. No idea what happened, Cut bit the deck, fiancé had ahold of the rail and yours truely was heading out of the boat! Somehow I manage to grab and pull the kill switch as I went. Over the port transom & motor, must have bounced off the motor as I have a bruised left elbow and ribs and into the water. Did a tuck and roll maneuver in the water, without a clue where the boat was heading. After a few seconds, I came up to see the boat 20' away and both passengers laughing. Thank God everyone was okay and they were not ticked and ready to leave me in the water!

After a swim back to the boat, climbing in, making sure everyone was alright, Cut asked to run the boat! And he did without incident.

Overall a great day, boat runs and rides fantastic, and that Enforcer has a LOT of power. Thanks again Cut, it would not have happened without your help. 

And don't forget everyone, wear the damn kill switch!


----------



## Gramps




----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

You were makin' Googley Eyes at the miss' when things went a rye weren't you ...Congrats on the successful run....
I wana' see pics of you climbing back in the boat ;D


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Wow Bud ...did you crack any ribs???.... saw the pic of your side... . glad you're safe....


----------



## Recidivists

Glad everyone's OK.

Well, at least the Enforcer wouldn't have given you the 'manatee ginsu'.

Another example for everyone that needs to be reminded. Wear your kill switch.

P.S.:  How was the motor in reverse?


----------



## makin moves

Man the boat turned out great. Glad all is well. Iam sure you know about my story with outcast's suv 17 when he had it  You have one more story to giggle about that you will never forget.


----------



## cutrunner

Interesting day none the less, the enforcer had a couple minor issues that kinda compounded and made for not so easy troubleshooting. Besides the kinked hose, there was a piece missing in one of the carbs, but after all we got her runnin like a swiss time piece. Reverse has a little to be desired but that's just the nature of the jet design. Has plenty of power in forward no doubt, plenty. Next up ill be a few smaller mods then we will take both out boats for a run, also keep your eyes peeled for a few BIG updates to my skiff in the near future ;D


----------



## oysterbreath

Damn son! That's scary. Me, Y'all gonna laugh but I'm gonna AWAYS have my life vest on while running my boat! With my luck I would have hit the water and passed out! Anyway, glad you came out alright AND happy to hear that the boat and motor got good N wet!
So, how did you get the Enforcer to mate up withe the jackplate. Did you have to do any drilling?


----------



## cutrunner

Gramps made an aluminum plate that mates the two together. Hes like a human cnc machine.
Yea I totally wasn't expecting what happened on the water. Gramps started taking a decent turn at a decent speed but nothing crazy, and then all of a sudden we were sliding completely sideways. Unexpected to me but I figured gramps was gunna put the boat through the paces after about 3 minutes of running it. Now I've slid a couple boats before very hard so I wasn't scared but I just had a feeling to get down and so I did, and a split second later we caught an edge andI looked behing me and saw gramps flyin out the boat while in mid air pulling the kill lanyard and holding onto his costa del mars, now that's a classy way to get thrown from a boat ;D
I truly didn't expect him to try and kick the boat into a slide but after a minute of discussion we begin to place the blame on the style jet drive on the lower unit as the cause,now I've never personally ran a jet drive so I had no ides what to expect cuz my skiff surely doesn't do that. So be careful in those fast turns
Oyster!


----------



## tomahawk

Dude, we might be related. That is definitely something that would happen to me. Congrats on the splash.


----------



## PG350

Your wife must know you better than us, and we now know why she made you keep the bow and corner rails. Did she make you install them as soon as you got home?


----------



## Recidivists

> I truly didn't expect him to try and kick the boat into a slide but after a minute of discussion we begin to place the blame on the style jet drive on the lower unit as the cause,now I've never personally ran a jet drive so I had no ides what to expect cuz my skiff surely doesn't do that. So be careful in those fast turns
> Oyster!


I had first thought of an Enforcer for power on my SUV 17 but decided it was too much motor and I didn't like the reverse power.

Gramps and Oyster will be our guinea pigs for this motor, as I don't think anyone else on here has one.

I wonder if it just wasn't getting the water flow at an acute turn angle?  It is a different design than a conventional jet drive.  I can't wait for more updates on the motor's performance.

AND, I can't wait for updates on your beaut, Cut.


----------



## oysterbreath

Gramps is classic! I bet his hat stayed on the whole time too! Freaking Clark Gable! lol

Yo, I'm chicken-shyt when it comes to running a boat. I ain't gonna turn at WOT. To me, WOT is a straight trip only motor condition.... I'll be mindful about the motor though. Thanks for the heads up.

Titan tiller anyone?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

> Gramps is classic! I bet his hat stayed on the whole time too! Freaking Clark Gable! lol


X2 ;D
Put a GoPro on the bow facing back at ya' for the next run.....(so we can watch ya' catch fish of course :)...
Best Wishes...


----------



## Gramps

Thanks y'all! I'm fine, just a bit bruised and sore but no worse for wear.  It was scary as hell and honestly more worried about the passengers than myself.

I did not put the rails back on and frankly glad they were not in place! That would just been something else solid for me to bounce off or get tangled in.  ;D

D - I'll email you toady with the particulars about the mount. You actually may not need to adapter plate... And start looking for a good machinist!

The hat stayed on until the swim back to the boat. It's not fashionable to swim in a visor.  [smiley=tongueout.gif]

Rec - The motor will be fine just have to a) learn the quirks of a jet, b) learn to run a tiller again, and c) get used to the damn power that motor has!

In all honesty the boating snafu was my fault. I'd guarantee if I had been running a tiller motor more often & recently that would have been avoided.  It's been 4 years since running a 25hp tiller and a bit over 2 years since running a boat at all.  Before the next run we need to figure out the steering friction or get a hydro-assist setup.

Shalla - I've got a Kodak Playsport that will go out with us next time! But no promises of an arse over tea kettle incident again!

Edit to add:

Okay, think I found the steering friction bolt. I'll play with it tonight and let you know.

It's a bolt that comes up in the top middle of the bracket, about a 10mm bolt head. Saw it before but had no idea what function it served, but now I know! 

It's part 106 on this page http://www.boats.net/parts/search/BRP/JOHNSON/2003/J55APRL/MIDSECTION/parts.html


----------



## Gramps

Question for all!

How should I mount a permanent tank in the floor? I've seen all sorts of information on how to "properly" perform the install but the kicker is, we aint got much room in the floor of a Hobie!

The thought of a cradle, acting similar to the longitudinal frames currently in the boat should do the job well. But do have concerns about hard spots on the hull. Any input?


----------



## tailchaser16

Gramps
I lost all respect for you after seeing you are with an Aggie fan.


----------



## Dmagee

One of the ideas that I thought about doing was building a tunnel over the keel and pouring foam under the tank.


----------



## junkin35

Just copy Cut's tank install. About as straightforward as it gets. That will be my winter project if the Fly reds will go away for a few weeks so I can stop fishing in Dec and Jan.
Although the Honda 50 sips gas and I haven't burnt the 6 gallon in a day in a long time. Really just want the front hatch space free.
Mike


----------



## cutrunner

Do it junkin
You owe it to you self lol
That boat would run for 2 days straight with a 16 gallon tank and your honda


----------



## firecat1981

Gramps, what are you doing for fuel now? Or what was the plan when you finish the floor?


----------



## PG350

Any updates? I am real curious what kind of speed you will get from that motor.


----------



## Gramps

Missed the posts...

FC - running a 6 gallon portable in the rear now. I'd like to get the weight lower & further forward with the in-floor tank.

PG - No updates, have not been able to get the boat out again. I'd guess we were running mid-30's but no way to verify.


----------



## cutrunner

Mid thirtys without doubt, and that was with 3 people


----------



## junkin35

> Mid thirtys without doubt, and that was with 3 people


Damn, now I want an Enforcer!


----------



## cutrunner

Yea truth be told it suprised me, I was expecting more power loss to the "pump jet"..
Holeshot is one boatlength with very minimal bowrise, its sweet.
Mine on the otherhand points the nose to the sky.. oh well


----------



## Gramps

Well I've been gone for a while, actually since the wife and I moved back to Texas.  Not much of a good reason for radio silence, but one hell of a story...



It was a bright sunny Saturday morning in west Louisiana, around 8:30 am when the story really starts.  I left Jupiter at 5pm the night before on a marathon 18 hour trek to Houston.  Not a big deal, I have made the drive a few times before, driving straight through each time.  And before you ask, yes I've hauled loads on these trips as well.

So while driving on Louisiana's glass smooth portion of I-10 just before the Texas border, I catch what must be the only   pothole in the road, BANG! What the heck was that? Okay no straps flapping, no tarp whipping, nothing. Well I need gas anyhow, so just over into Texas I stop for an empty, refill, and inspection.  Nothing, I can't see anything wrong with anything.  Well I say to myself, it must have been something shifting in the truck bed.

Carry on friend, you're less than an hour from the destination.  So zooming down a trail I'm familiar with, Beaumont to Houston, jamming to the Begees, Abba, etc., to keep me awake... which is working.  Rounding the curve in Baytown just prior to the Chevron plant and all hell breaks loose.


----------



## Gramps

A big boom sounds from out back, the truck is now pulling to a grinding stop by the hand of God. WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON!?!

A look into the side mirror reveals the boat trailer is on the ground, tilted up to the side, dragging the boat's chine at a rapidly decreasing rate of speed.

By the grace of God, I was able to get over to the shoulder with no injuries, no vehicle damage, and minimal debris in the road.   After getting to the shoulder, I threw the truck into part, grabbed the busted axle from the right lane of the highway and gathered 2 totes that came loose from the boat.  It was early on a Saturday morning with light traffic, quite a lucky occurrence.

Two good samaritans stopped and helped push the boat completely on to the shoulder. Thank you whoever you were!  State Troopers showed up with lights to provide some protection and after about an hour AAA showed up to haul off the boat and trailer.

Turns out a leaf spring broke on the drivers side.  Nothing more than a regular bump over a bridge expansion joint caused the final catastrophic failure.  The spring broke on the drivers side, allowing the axle to rotate under the boat and snapping off the u-bolts on the passengers side.  The axle chucked a deuce at the bridge and peaced out from under the boat.

What a ride and that is one reason why I've been absent.  Plenty of "real life" stuff got in the way; marriage, remodeling a house, traveling for work, etc.

Here are a few photo's of the carnage. Now, who has suggestions on how to fix this puppy?


----------



## Megalops

Gramps!!! Sorry about the damage but glad to hear everyone was safe and not injured. Good to see you on here again.


----------



## tomahawk

Welcome back Gramps....Sorry about the boat.


----------



## CurtisWright

Just a mere flesh wound. Get to the inside and prep it with an angle grinder and 24 grit discs. Lay a few alternating layers of matt, woven roving, matt over the prepped area. 

Come to the outside with the angle grinder and prep about 2" all the way around wounded area. Grind about 3/16" into the side of the hull and lay a matt, woven matt down. Don't worry about grinding too deep because you have already put about 1/4" of glass on the inside to grind towards. Once this cures, use a board to check for high spots. if any exist grind them down then then use a drywall knife and some vinyl ester fairing putty and form/fair it back to shape.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

>


First time to see this topic and the sweet Aggie coozie did not go unnoticed. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Gramps

So we are keeping and fixing the boat. Yeah, I'm worse than a woman at making a decision but financially it is the best move.

On the look out for a good used trailer now, they are few and far between in Texas. May have to bite the bullet on a new trailer. The plan is to patch the hull, slap on some epoxy primer over the patch and get on the water.  Once "winter" sets upon Houston we will repaint the hull. 

Anyone know a good graphics company to replicate the Hobie logo? I just gotta keep that original logo look!

Oh yeah, we are going to fabricate a new front hatch too! Hopefully I can borrow Junkin's hatch for a bit to build a mold. The old boy in California building the Hobie's now just will not sell me a hatch, go figure.


----------



## cutrunner

Junkin will help you out. Hit up Lwalker on the site, he's got a build thread here in the bragging section. He does graphics, prints etc


----------



## sirgringo

> So we are keeping and fixing the boat. Yeah, I'm worse than a woman at making a decision but financially it is the best move.
> 
> On the look out for a good used trailer now, they are few and far between in Texas. May have to bite the bullet on a new trailer. The plan is to patch the hull, slap on some epoxy primer over the patch and get on the water.  Once "winter" sets upon Houston we will repaint the hull.
> 
> Anyone know a good graphics company to replicate the Hobie logo? I just gotta keep that original logo look!
> 
> Oh yeah, we are going to fabricate a new front hatch too! Hopefully I can borrow Junkin's hatch for a bit to build a mold. The old boy in California building the Hobie's now just will not sell me a hatch, go figure.


So....you're thinking about sometime next February?


----------



## junkin35

Hit me up on my cell Gramps. One of my Engineers still permenantly lives in Houston and spends Monday through Friday in Lafayette, so back and forth will be easy. I'm fishing next weekend but will then be working on prep/hunt for doves, teal, then deer until mid October. Be happy to send it your way if it can wait a couple weekends. 
Mike


----------



## Gramps

Junkin - Sorry I haven't called, got sidetracked with work and house stuff, will get with you soon.


Update - Found a replacement trailer in Austin near the boat, ordered a few new parts too! The plan is to have the Hobie back in Houston a week from Sunday and then the real fun begins!


----------



## jboriol

Sorry to hear about your skiff. Good luck with the repairs and welcome back!


----------



## Gramps

Picking up the trailer Friday or Saturday, loading the boat and bringing her home! I'm stoked as the day we bought it!


Been thinking about giving up some weight of the Enforcer though, where I'll be fishing draft is more important than speed. I've found a good looking JohnnyRude 25hp that weighs in at a scant 115lbs versus the Enforcer at 200lbs. I wonder how much draft will reduce?

Ran the Crouch calculator - Enforcer w/ load is 40mph, 25hp with reduced load is 30mph....


----------



## cutrunner

With the 90 on the back of mine and me standing on the bow to even it out, draft is probably 6-7 inches (motor tilted up).
It will go shallower than a trolling motor will take you before the prop sucks air from pulling the tm as far out of the water as possible lol
G, your putting the wagon before the horse. Fix the BOAT, rig it how you want, then get a different motor if you don't like the enforcer.


----------



## firecat1981

I'm willing to pay you what you bought the motor for if it's still in florida.


----------



## Gramps

I know Cut, I know! For some reason I cannot leave well enough alone. Always gotta change something.


FC - You can buy the motor for what I paid for it but there will be a decent delivery fee tacked on! Or you can bug Oysterbreath, I don't think he is ever gonna use his. ;D


----------



## Andrewp

I'm calling first dibs to purchase the hull from Oyster when his wife has finally had enough and makes him get rid of it ....




AP


----------



## Gramps

So we got the "new" trailer, a used Skipper B that has been rebuilt. Half the price of a new trailer and stout as heck! HPS is back at home, ready for patch up.

Got a few rigging questions. What size fuel line do I need for the Johnson, thinking 3/8? Got an idea to build a guide box to store a fuel tank mid-ship so I'll need a longer fuel line and also want to add a fuel / water separator. What Micron rating would y'all recommend? Found a Sierra kit with a 21 and Racor with 10.

Picked up a fishmaster grab bar, waiting to hear form Anytide on pricing for a storage box to mount on the grab bar. Have the old bow lights to clean up & install, and some patching on the rear box.


----------



## Gramps

So I've been grinding and prepping for glass over the past few days, no pictures to share. Should have it glassed up this weekend and starting on fairing.

Unfortunately we are going to sell the boat. It is jut not getting used, I'm traveling for work a lot, and we got a little one on the way. May wind up with something small to use on solo missions to the marsh but for now I'll have to bum rides from the other Houston area guys.


----------

